# University Position Job Boards



## hnj76

Hello all,

I was wondering if anyone knew of a job board for university positions? I am not looking for run of the mill ESL positions but actual faculty positions.

I use higheredjobs but there doesn't seem to be a real market for Japan jobs there.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## myrrh

Will you be applying from overseas? I am going to assume so in my response. I have been hired from overseas twice. Usually, Japanese universities interested in overseas applicants will advertise at _The Chronicle of Higher Education_:

https://chroniclevitae.com/job_search/new?cid=chenav

However, sometimes you'll find ads open to overseas applicants on the English-language side of JRECIN:

https://jrecin.jst.go.jp/seek/SeekTop?ln=1

That said, the number and quality (salaries, workloads, employment status) of academic jobs offered tend to be far better on the Japanese-language side here:

https://jrecin.jst.go.jp/seek/SeekTop

Good luck!


----------



## hnj76

Thanks so much


----------



## myrrh

hnj76 said:


> Thanks so much


You're very welcome!

Note that this is probably the worst time of year to look for full-time/permanent academic positions at a Japanese university. Typically, you'll see ads appearing from June through September for April 1 hires (this is the main hiring season and usual starting date), with a smaller number of ads coming out in March/April for October hires.


----------



## wibblewibble

I found my academic position in a Japanese lab on AcademicJobSearch, but the real answer will probably be more field-specific.


----------

